# Any other sites like Craigslist and Freecycle?



## agpodt77339 (Nov 9, 2007)

I started using Freecycle and Craigslist to try to get old computers two days ago. These site have worked very well for me and 14 people have contacted me about giving me computers already. Are there any other sites like this? What are some other good places to get scrap?


----------



## Buzz (Nov 10, 2007)

When I first statrted out in this hobby of ours, I used Freecycle to gather up old computers too.
However, after a while, you realise that unless you are collecting a truckload, it just isn't worth your time and petrol doing so.
I live in the UK and petrol has just passed the $8/gallon mark.

I also had the problem of disposing of the monitors too.

It's getting cold here now so i'm moving away from refining and back into recoveriy until next spring.

I call the local schools and small to medium size companies who have always got broken and unused equipment lying around and they are normally very happy to let you call and collect it all.

I found that the large companies tend to insist on paying regulated disposal companies to collect their waste, they won't entertain people like me.

I've never used craigslist but i guess the same problems arise.

Have fun with the 14 computers you just found though, should keep you busy for a bit!

Regards
Buzz


----------



## iis (Nov 10, 2007)

monitors,you can sell for £2 .UK


----------



## Buzz (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi iis,

Where in the UK you at?

I can get rid of the 15 inch but no one locally wants the 17 inch monitors.

Regards
Buzz


----------



## iis (Nov 10, 2007)

Buzz said:


> Hi iis,
> 
> Where in the UK you at?
> 
> ...


----------



## Buzz (Nov 11, 2007)

iis,

Is it a local company that buys the monitors in or are they national?

I'm in Leeds.

Cheers
Buzz


----------

